# Glock Breech Face Failures



## Zane Zackerly

I know this has been cussed and discussed on forums before. I'm not claiming by any means to have "discovered something new."

Recently I was in a gun shop and a customer was returning a Glock that had a cracked breech face.

Subsequently, I did some research, and there is a rare but persistent tendency for Glock breech faces to crack. It may be manufacturing defect that causes the breech face on a Glock to fail, although it is supposedly due to excessive dry firing (I don't believe it). It could also be due to improper hardening AND excessive dry firing.

Anyway, I collected a couple of links and some pics. It's always good to remind people that stuff breaks and nothing is perfect.


























































So, check your Glocks.


----------



## Superninjafps

Is this happening with all Glock's or a specific model? I am not a fan of dry fire but its a must in order to field strip and clean


----------



## beretta-neo

That sucks.


----------



## literaltrance

Zane Zackerly said:


> It may be manufacturing defect that causes the breech face on a Glock to fail, although it is supposedly due to excessive dry firing (I don't believe it).


I don't buy it either. The breech face is clearly not standing up to the reward pressures from the casing. Dry-firing doesn't come into play at all, unless my understanding of physics in the known universe isn't up to snuff.

In Glock's defense, I wouldn't be at all surprised if most of these were the result of overpowered handloads. I've run into similar evaluations where "kabooms" ripped apart Glock barrel locking blocks and chambers, but the visible amount of damage in some of the many supplied pictures were unbelievable; I wouldn't think a standard, factory load would NOT be capable of such a catastrophe.

Still, doesn't hurt to scan the breech face for weakness! I suppose that goes for all firearms.

Edit: added NOT


----------



## BigNic

...so I put a magnifying glass to the breech face of my 19 and 21, and find this under the extractor on the 19:



















Now I'm not a Glock Armorer... so what is the mark under the extractor? I did not see anything like it in the pictures that were posted by the OP, and I don't see a mark like that under the extractor on my 21.


----------



## DJ Niner

My G17 has it. It appears to be a bevel left from the cutting tool used to make the extractor cut in the side of the slide. The angle is a bit distorted in the photo, but if you look in from the front of the slide (eyeball at about 2:00 in relation to the barrel, if the gun was being aimed at your face; not recommended, BTW), you can see it is a continuation of the same slot and angle as the extractor cut.


----------



## BigNic

DJ Niner said:


> My G17 has it. It appears to be a bevel left from the cutting tool used to make the extractor cut in the side of the slide. The angle is a bit distorted in the photo, but if you look in from the front of the slide (eyeball at about 2:00 in relation to the barrel, if the gun was being aimed at your face; not recommended, BTW), you can see it is a continuation of the same slot and angle as the extractor cut.


Thanks for the info... I can see the slot/angle continuation. I was hoping it wasn't damage of some kind. Do you think a cutting tool mark in that area would make the breech face weak?


----------



## DJ Niner

Probably weak*er*, but not necessarily too weak to do what it needs to do. If it eventually has a problem in this area, I believe Glock would make it right for you; and if the round-count on my oldest G17 is any gauge, you'd better get busy and STAY busy if you're gonna wear that area out and/or break it! :mrgreen:


----------



## AC_USMC 03

that sucks


----------



## otasan56

Zane Zackerly said:


> I know this has been cussed and discussed on forums before. I'm not claiming by any means to have "discovered something new."
> 
> Recently I was in a gun shop and a customer was returning a Glock that had a cracked breech face.
> 
> Subsequently, I did some research, and there is a rare but persistent tendency for Glock breech faces to crack. It may be manufacturing defect that causes the breech face on a Glock to fail, although it is supposedly due to excessive dry firing (I don't believe it). It could also be due to improper hardening AND excessive dry firing.
> 
> Anyway, I collected a couple of links and some pics. It's always good to remind people that stuff breaks and nothing is perfect.
> 
> So, check your Glocks.


It happenned to my G17. My breechface developed a cone-shaped hole around the striker hole. I sent it back to GlockGA and they replaced the slide and striker for free. Good customer service.


----------



## high pockets

Let's see, *8yrs later*, Glock is still evidencing the same issue.

Well, at least Glock is staying on top of the situation.


----------



## pblanc

Glock breech faces have been reported to crack from dry firing. Not exactly "perfection" for a pistol that must be dry fired to disassemble.


----------



## denner12

I don't believe it would be good for any pistol to be excessively dry fired w/o a snap cap. Opinions may vary. For routine disassembly, I'd bet you wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Just shoot! No dry firing! 

Ya Don't dry fire any striker fire handgun. Stay away from steel case ammo too! 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

